# Umlaute richtig darstellen (xml -> JQuery -> html)



## Blame23 (22. September 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

folgendes Problem:
Ich habe eine xml Datei in der Kontaktdaten stehen (unter anderem auch mit Umlauten).
Diese XML Datei wird von Jquery geparst und per .append an dem jeweiligen div angezeigt.

Leider werden die Umlaute nicht angezeigt.
In der XML Datei habe ich:

```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="iso-8859-1"?>
```
und in der HTML Datei:

```
<meta http-equiv="content-type" content="text/html; charset=iso-8859-1"/>
```

Weiß jemand Rat?

Dank & Gruß,
Blame


----------



## sheel (22. September 2011)

Hi

Die In-Datei-Angaben werden nur dann hergenommen, wenn der Server nicht schon im Header einen anderen Zeichensatz festlegt.

Überprüf mal, als was die Daten ankommen/gesendet werden, und wie sie am Server gespeichert sind.


----------



## Blame23 (22. September 2011)

Wie kann ich das überprüfen?
Zum testen benutze ich XAMPP, meinst du dass es an XAMPP liegt?


----------



## sheel (22. September 2011)

Schau zuerst mal, wie die Dateien am Filesystem liegen.
Ein vernünftiger Editor sollte das Charset anzeigen.
Wenn du keinen hast oder dir nicht sicher bist stell die Datei doch mal als Zip-Anhang rein
(die Datei als Anhang, nicht den Inhalt im Post).


----------



## Blame23 (22. September 2011)

Also unter OS X hab ich einige gute Editoren: TextWrangler, Emacs, Coda... aber irgendwie raff ichs nicht 

Ich hab mal alles angehängt... die XML Datei (und auch die anderen Dateien) hab ich ja alle selbst geschrieben.
Normalerweise hab ich in HTML die Umlaute immer in ASCII geschrieben damit sie richtig angezeigt werden. Aber jetzt kommt alles aus der XML Datei und ich will mir unnötiges umformatieren sparen.

Naja, wär super wenn du´s dir mal anschauen könntest.

Danke!


----------



## sheel (23. September 2011)

Da ist doch kein Umlaut drin?

Und zum Server-Teil: Xampp...kA, ob das jeder Browser hat, aber zB. bei Firefox gibts mit der rechten Maustaste ein Menü mit "Seiteninformationen". Da steht die Kodierung auch dabei.
Schau es dir einmal an, wenn du die Datei über den Server holst.


----------



## Blame23 (23. September 2011)

Hatte ich zu Testzwecken wohl rausgemacht... wenn du aber in der XML Datei Bei dem Namen zB Jürgen eingibst wird das ü nicht angezeigt.

Gibt es da keinen einfacheren Weg dass die Umlaute angezeigt werden?
Ich seh es schon kommen dass ich extra noch was coden muss um die Umlaute in ASCII umzuwandeln...


----------



## sheel (23. September 2011)

Blame23 hat gesagt.:


> Hatte ich zu Testzwecken wohl rausgemacht... wenn du aber in der XML Datei Bei dem Namen zB Jürgen eingibst wird das ü nicht angezeigt.


Auf deinem Computer. Nicht bei mir.
Nu, wenn min. ein Umlaut dabei gewesen wäre...
So kann man nicht zwischen UTF8 und allen unzähligen Einbytes unterscheiden.
127-ASCII, ISO88591, UTF8, die sog. cp850, ISO885916 usw.usw.



Blame23 hat gesagt.:


> Gibt es da keinen einfacheren Weg dass die Umlaute angezeigt werden?
> Ich seh es schon kommen dass ich extra noch was coden muss um die Umlaute in ASCII umzuwandeln...


Warum schaust du nicht mal im rowser nach?
Dabei ist wichtig, dass du die Datei nicht als Date von der Festplatte,
sondern über deinen Xampp öffnest.


----------



## Blame23 (23. September 2011)

Wenn die Umlaute bei dir angezeigt werden liegt es wohl an XAMPP... werde das mal auf meinen Webserver testen.
Danke für deine Hilfe...


----------



## sheel (23. September 2011)

Nein...die Umlaute werden bei mir angezeigt, weil du mir pure ASCII-Zeichen geschickt hast.
Da kann ich keinen bestimmten Zeichensatz erkennen, und meine Programme genau so wenig.

Warum nimmst du nicht einfach mal deinen Browser, öffnest die Seite per localhost und klickst auf Seiteneigenschaften?


----------



## Blame23 (23. September 2011)

pure ASCII Zeichen?
Selbst wenn ich die XML-Datei in der Shell mit nano oder Textedit öffne sehe ich ganz normale Buchstaben.
Und laut Seiteneigenschaften ist die Codierung so wie ich sie angegeben habe: ISO-8859-1


----------



## k3nguruh (26. September 2011)

Hallo,

ich mache gerade meine ersten Versuche mit jquery und hatte das selbe Problem. Ob das nun die richtige Lösung ist, weiss ich auch nicht, aber es funktioniert jedenfalls bei mit.


```
echo utf8_encode($DeinText);
```

Bei mir wird das was da raus kommt, in ein <select> eingelesen.


----------

